# GTX 980 OC und Skyrim VR



## Nemes1s2k (21. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne Skyrim VR Kaufen, da ich demnächst über längere Zeit eine HTC VIVE geliehen bekomme.
Leider steht bei den Mindestanforderungen für Skyrim VR eine GTX 1070 drin.  Bevor ich mir jetzt Skyrim VR für 60 € kaufe würde ich gerne wissen, hat jemand Erfahrungen ob das auch mit einer GTX 980 läuft?

mein gesamtes System:

Intel Core I7 3770k
12gb DDR 3 1333 Ram
Asus STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5

mfg


----------



## micha34 (21. Juli 2018)

Skyrim VR hat als Mindestanforderung die GTX970.

Je nachdem wie weit die GTX980 übertaktet ist,sollte es brauchbar laufen.

Eine GTX980 auf 1,55 Ghz Gpu und 2Ghz Speicher käme schon fast an die GTX 1070 als empfohlene Karte ran.


----------



## chenjung (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die GTX 970 bisher jedes Game in VR schafft. Da du eine GTX 980 hast, sollte das locker gehen. Ich habe bisher keine Probleme, VR Games auf einer GTX 970 zu spielen.


----------



## Gyngo (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich zocke Skyrim VR mit einer 1070, habe aber auch schon so einige Mods installiert. Es läuft durchgängig mit 90 FPS. Denke das sollte ohne Probleme machbar sein denn so viel unterschied ist zwischen den beiden Karten ja nicht. Skyrim ist halt schon recht alt aber sieht in VR echt ziemlich gut aus.


----------

